# My Lubing Method



## PeterNewton (Jan 6, 2010)

I have not seen or heard of anyone doing this, so here you go. It is the result of extensive (and mostly failed) lube-mixing experiments by me and BigSams.
This method of lubrication is for cubes that are somewhat good, but need that extra zoom.

Step 1: Whether it was good out of the box or you need to break it in, the cube must turn reasonably well. Lubing this way does not break it in.

Step 2: Wash the cubies and the core to get rid of all dust, and dry them. The cube should not have been previously lubed. Attempt to remove the old lube if there is any because I have no idea how the outcome will be different from mine.

Step 3: Spray silicone into your cube the way you prefer. I use CRC and just spray it in here and there, move the layers.

*Pretty standard so far. The original stuff starts here.*

Step 3: Get a hold of Petroleum Jelley and While Lithium Grease. I like using Vaseline and White Lithium Jigaloo, respectively.

Step 4: Dump a load (maybe 1.5 cubic inches) of the Petroleum Jelley into a sturdy container. Then spray an equal amount of the White Lithium into the mixture.

Step 5: Mix it all together. Add more Lithium as necessary since much of it will evaporate. Mix until it reaches a consistensy that is slightly thicker than custard.

Step 6: Leave it out for a few days, until you feel that the top layer is somewhat solid-looking. Then mix it all over again until it looks and feels consistent throughout. It should be very slightly thicker than before drying the top layer.

Step 7: All right! Open up a corner-edge-corner row and pour in half of the mixture you intend to put in. Let most of it drip into the other side, close it, move the layers a lot. Open up a diagonally opposite row and repeat with the rest of the mixture.

Step 8: Continue moving the layers a lot over the next week. Any excess grease will come out naturally.

Step 9: Clean the exterior when necessary and don't open the cube a lot.

WARNINGS: The grease may peel your stickers. The cube should already be on your favourite tension since opening it up just creates a mess. We don't take responsibility for any damage to you or your cube.

We used this method on storebought Rubik's, Rubik's DIY, Type A (Old), Type D (Old), Type C, C4Y cube and Guhong. They are awsome because of the gliding feeling. They rarely lockup and there is no weakness in the plastic. Its just a conjecture, but perhaps the initial Silicone creates a protective layer.

Enjoy!


----------



## Zubon (Jan 7, 2010)

Isn't is bad to mix silicone and Vaseline? I hear from many people that depending on the type of plastic, it can sometimes have a superglue effect.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 7, 2010)

I was not aware of that effect but regardless, I am mixing While Lithium with the Vaseline. The silicone is already long-dried by the time the mix is added.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Isn't is bad to mix silicone and Vaseline? I hear from many people that depending on the type of plastic, it can sometimes have a superglue effect.



no

Superglue is chemically different from petroleum jelly and silicone.
Once the propellant evaporates, it feels like like vaseline, except a bit runnier.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 7, 2010)

Very interesting. I'd assume still harmful to the cube, but interesting.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

well thats ummmm, different....


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 7, 2010)

Peter Newton is on the verge of setting a WR when....
"POP"
Suddenly the cube splatters vaseline on everything in range while Peter cries.


----------



## Carson (Jan 7, 2010)

Anything petroleum based WILL break down the plastic in your cube to a certain extent. Exactly how much "damage" it will do depends on the exact product and type of plastic used in your cube. Chances are that it would take years of lubing with Vaseline for it to actually cause significant damage, but be aware that the it can happen. Many cubers freak out when they hear that someone uses a petroleum based lube on cubes because of this reason... I wouldn't put it in a V-7, but really the worst case scenario is that you have a cube that feels good for months, or more likely a couple years and then you have to replace it. Unless you have a really expensive cube, your out what, maybe $12-$15 over the course of a year? 

If you like it: use it.
If your cube liquefies during a solve and you end up with a DNF, no cube, a ruined stackmat, and dissolved cube stains on your shoes... you've been warned.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with Carson. My first cube was an original 1981 Arxon that my grandfather bought when he was travelling. My mom used it for 25 years... and then I opened it up and put Vaseline in it. It died :fp.
So don't use this method on vintages or V-cubes, but anything less than $15 is worth the risk. My Type A (Old), Type D (Old) and Rubik's storebought have been lubed this way for 1.5 years and they're still gliding away. (Note that I cleaned the cubies and re-lubed every 5-6 months-ish).


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2010)

Or, put Vaseline in a storebought, don't touch the cube for a month, then take it apart and completely clean it. This will make the cubies, a tiny bit smaller, and then do normal breaking in and lubing.

My method to lube the cube.
1. Use it for a while breaking it in.
2. Get some chinese food containers/ice-cream containers, or something like that.
3. Put cubies in there spread out, with stickers not touching bottom or sides of container. Put centre cubies in, BUT MAKE SURE SCREW-SPRINGS AREN'T. Spray all pieces, and just around the edges, putting a thin layer of silicone in bottom of container. Soak pieces overnight.
4. Clean lube off, and wipe it all over the pieces. Have a small amount still on.
5. Reasemble cube.
6. Solve
7. Repeat step 6 until you get bored of cubing, or your fingers are raw and bloody.
8. Done.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 26, 2010)

This actually seems like a good idea. If you put in enought lithium, then the petroleum acidity will decrease over some period of time (this explains the hardening in about 6 days). Then the damaging petroleum will have decreased so, but the lithium contains its natural viscosity.

Summary:The lithium will wear the petroleum out a bit, so it wont be as harmful. But you should still clean every few months, as lithium has some long-term affects.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 8, 2011)

BUMP!

Hey all,
I have not been here in a while, but I wanted to let you know that the lubrication method in the original post was tested last week by BigSams and myself on each of our Guhongs. They had never been lubed before but were broken in for about a month. First CRC-ed, then filled with the mix.
The results: awesome! So far at least. It's has the same speed as a CRC-ed Guhong, but it feels really nice when turning and corner cutting feels more natural. Might spin out of control if you're not used to low-friction cubes. Also, quieter than a CRC-ed Guhong - I don't like very noisy cubes.

anyway, I'll be online for a couple of hours if anyone has questions, and then I'll go back into hibernation.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 8, 2011)

This is an interesting luging method, I ight try it out sometime.


----------



## sudokucuber101 (Jan 23, 2011)

Heres my method it works everytime

1. Get vasaline
2. Open up your cube and spred it like peanut butter
3. Close up your cube
4. play with it for at least 30 minutes a day for a month or so
5. Clean out the cube using MeMyselfAndPi's method
6. Spray it with silicone spray
7. Send me a vid sayin if it works or not
8. Enjoy


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 23, 2011)

sudokucuber101 said:


> Heres my method it works everytime
> 
> 1. Get vasaline
> 2. Open up your cube and spred it like *peanut butter*
> ...


 
Chunky or smooth?
Is there a glass of milk on the side? and if not what do you have to drink?


----------



## Vinny (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah I'll just stick with Lubix...


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah I'll just stick with Lubix...


 
agreed, faster to apply; and it's ready to go right away.


----------

